# Sig CPO ... A good buy?



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm wondering what experience others have had with their Certified Pre Owned Sigs.

I'm thinking about buying a CPO P228, but read something (on Calguns) about the finish on CPO's not holding up. I know that Sig CPO's come with a 1 year warranty, but does that cover the finish too?


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I got a P226 9MM CPO 3 weeks ago from Bud's. I paid $575 for it. It turned out to be 1990 W. German made P226. I don't think Bud's knew they where getting Germans because after i ordered mine the price went up to $664 for their CPO's. It is in new condition and has 3 matching ser# on it. I couldn't be happier with this pistol. I never dreamed i would get a German made P226. It is more accurate the my 58yr old eye's and hands can shoot it. I am amassed with this pistol and the CPO program. This is my first post and like this forum very much. I tryed to add photos from my desk top of my pistol and can't figure out how to do it. I guess i am to old.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Pat701,

I may not be 58 years old, but my soon (Tuesday) to be 47 year old brain has the same problem with posting pictures. I was shown how to do it a few years back on a automobile forum, but for the life of me can't remember how to do it.

Glad to hear that you were very pleased with your experience with a CPO P226. 3 weeks isn't a long time ... but, any issues with the finish? As for a German Sig, they shoot like butter .... smooth. I've got a W. German P220 and it has yet to fail me. I will never part ways with it.

By the way ... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

This pistol would pass as NEW!! Finish was new.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_I have hada 229R CPO for over 5 years and it was almost like new when I bought it and, I have never had a problem with it._


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Sig refurbishes to factory new specs.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

The finish problems were for only a short time several years ago. The CPOs we have seen coming from Sig in the last 4-5 years have been superb! They are a great buy!


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your feedback ... guess, I'll put my feet into the waters next month (just dros'ed my 1911 C3 yesterday) and hope for the best.


----------

